# Rigid threadless couplings.



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Some people would rather spend $1000 to save a nickel.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MTW said:


> Some people would rather spend $1000 to save a nickel.


What's better, they were just collecting dust in our warehouse. I've about supplied this whole little job with surplus material.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm a fan.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I used them when warranted. Like in a hole like the OP mentions.
I remember a ridged thread less connector and couplings that had a set screw back in the day. A hex head bolt was the set screw.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> I used them when warranted. Like in a hole like the OP mentions.
> I remember a ridged thread less connector and couplings that had a set screw back in the day. A hex head bolt was the set screw.


Need one?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I put my threader to work last week for some 1/2" stuff I was doing around propane tanks and dispensers. Threadless connectors and couplings would have been nice but I'm thinking that during an ignition of gas inside the conduit or boxes the hot gas escapes out along the threads as cool gas. Seems to me that threadless connectors pretty much would prevent that. 

This is probably a good question to pose to the pencil necks over at Mike Holt to see what they think about that point.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> This is probably a good question to pose to the pencil necks over at Mike Holt to see what they think about that point.


Don't bother, they are too busy arguing about sine waves and telling you that you're a hack if you don't install AFCI's.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

MTW said:


> Don't bother, they are too busy arguing about sine waves and telling you that you're a hack if you don't install AFCI's.


Why wouldn't you install AFCI's where required by code?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

joebanana said:


> Why wouldn't you install AFCI's where required by code?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I had a crew that just wanted to run rigid. I bought them 50 1" thread less couplings and they were visibly upset like I was questioning their piping skills.
Come to find out they worked for a shop that considered a thread less fitting a fail.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

For reasons of economy, threadless rigid connectors are usually the way to go -- certainly so for small jobs. ( except for explosion risk zones ) 

Out here, PVC is too expensive when it means digging down another 12" or even more. ( Our gardens are quarries. )


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

macmikeman said:


> I put my threader to work last week for some 1/2" stuff I was doing around propane tanks and dispensers. Threadless connectors and couplings would have been nice but I'm thinking that during an ignition of gas inside the conduit or boxes the hot gas escapes out along the threads as cool gas. Seems to me that threadless connectors pretty much would prevent that.
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably a good question to pose to the pencil necks over at Mike Holt to see what they think about that point.




That’s the working principle of a flame gap, motor labyrinths and so on. Your idea makes sense but since the glands isolate boxes from conduit I’m thinking the conduit requirement for hazardous location rules might just be physical protection.

Add an AGCI anyways though just because it jacks up the billables and the call outs.

Ripped out 4 AFCIs because the pencil necks in Durham county made them mandatory for all locations, even a machine shop which almost spent thousands on drives thinking lightning destroyed them not just bad AFCIs that detect VFD Power as a ground fault.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Years ago when working with my dad at a rock mine, we used setscrew fittings with a rubber boot on each side for underground and filled with concrete.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Think the modern version of that is duct tape on a standard SS rigid coupling. 

Myself I use the compression couplings, connectors, and 3 piece couplings (aka unions). Set screw maybe inside coming out of the floor converting to EMT.



Southeast Power said:


> Years ago when working with my dad at a rock mine, we used setscrew fittings with a rubber boot on each side for underground and filled with concrete.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

As someone who did rigid for years I also used to be against compression fittings or set screw fittings for RMC also and Ericsons meant you didnt know how to lay out so I completely understand their indignation. 

People who do rigid for long periods fall into the "artist" category of conduit bending. People who run rigid and EMT think differently and they have to for the most part. Rigid people tend to be much better than EMT people because its easier to run EMT and this mindset is hard to get rid of and the use of compression fittings basically makes RMC heavy EMT in their eyes and challenges everything they were taught.
Everyone person who runs conduit and is good at it whether its RMC or EMT knows that lay out is the most important aspect. Rigid, good lay out is a MUST, guys who run EMT and are very good at it also fall into the "artist" category and completely understand that lay out is a must but unlike rigid people they also have the dummies who think they can ignore a good lay out because they think they can bend around anything and the use of couplings helps enable their terrible lay out. Using compression's or set screw fittings challenges that a good lay out is a MUST pounded into any electrician who has ever run rigid for a very long time. It might be hard for others to understand but I get it


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

bostonPedro said:


> As someone who did rigid for years I also used to be against compression fittings or set screw fittings for RMC also and Ericsons meant you didnt know how to lay out so I completely understand their indignation.
> 
> People who do rigid for long periods fall into the "artist" category of conduit bending. People who run rigid and EMT think differently and they have to for the most part. Rigid people tend to be much better than EMT people because its easier to run EMT and this mindset is hard to get rid of and the use of compression fittings basically makes RMC heavy EMT in their eyes and challenges everything they were taught.
> Everyone person who runs conduit and is good at it whether its RMC or EMT knows that lay out is the most important aspect. Rigid, good lay out is a MUST, guys who run EMT and are very good at it also fall into the "artist" category and completely understand that lay out is a must but unlike rigid people they also have the dummies who think they can ignore a good lay out because they think they can bend around anything and the use of couplings helps enable their terrible lay out. Using compression's or set screw fittings challenges that a good lay out is a MUST pounded into any electrician who has ever run rigid for a very long time. It might be hard for others to understand but I get it


I was thinking that the use of thread less would cut down on the trips down to the threading machine.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

bostonPedro said:


> As someone who did rigid for years I also used to be against compression fittings or set screw fittings for RMC also and Ericsons meant you didnt know how to lay out so I completely understand their indignation.
> 
> People who do rigid for long periods fall into the "artist" category of conduit bending. People who run rigid and EMT think differently and they have to for the most part. Rigid people tend to be much better than EMT people because its easier to run EMT and this mindset is hard to get rid of and the use of compression fittings basically makes RMC heavy EMT in their eyes and challenges everything they were taught.
> Everyone person who runs conduit and is good at it whether its RMC or EMT knows that lay out is the most important aspect. Rigid, good lay out is a MUST, guys who run EMT and are very good at it also fall into the "artist" category and completely understand that lay out is a must but unlike rigid people they also have the dummies who think they can ignore a good lay out because they think they can bend around anything and the use of couplings helps enable their terrible lay out. Using compression's or set screw fittings challenges that a good lay out is a MUST pounded into any electrician who has ever run rigid for a very long time. It might be hard for others to understand but I get it


Can't plan a layout for a trench until you dig it. Good thing because there was a group of drainage pipes cutting across my path and I didn't have to worry about spinning my kick on.

I've done several years of industrial work, I'm good with rigid, but there is a time and place for threading. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

Southeast Power said:


> I was thinking that the use of thread less would cut down on the trips down to the threading machine.


It does cut back on time. 
It also makes RMC too much like EMT. Like I said before, it may be hard for people to understand the mindset. Its not that someone is trying to make something last long...its more that it has been pounded into their heads that thread less couplings means a bad lay out or mistake. rigid runs especially when you have multiple runs on the same trunk line or multi tiers require planning and there are steps to installing it and people who run it have a built in quality control mindset....that is not normal and is actually a very good thing and is an asset because they dont need someone to oversee their work because of the mindset that has been pounded into them. 
I understand the cost saving measures of using ericsons etc etc but others have to understand that its not that people running RMC especially long multi tier runs are trying to slow things down...its that they have pride in what they do even if its underground because they actually care and have had this built in quality control mindset pounded into their brains. Its an asset in the long term but it can also create a stand off if that is challenged.
There is a middle ground but I least want others who have not run RMC for long periods especially big runs and multi tiered to understand that there is a mindset in people who do it and there is a built in quality control aspect that you just dont see in many other areas of our industry. 

The quality control aspect wasn't built into them by a company or foreman but by others workers through ball busting, teaching and patience and big rigid creates a mindset of "yes this is physically demanding and hard but "together" we will knock this out the park" which creates a worker who has pride in their work. The teaching aspect also creates a bond. I still talk to the j man who taught me about installing rigid and who I worked alongside in the past and we havent worked together in almost 15 years and at functions I get smiles, fist bumps and hugs from my apprentices that I taught to install rigid.....you dont get that from any other part of our field because almost everything is hurry up and get it done now...

 OH oh, reading my rambling post is making me realize I am getting old and reflecting back to the past and some good memories


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I agree. Its a different mindset. Its really interesting to see how nice well planned conduit runs come together. The guys seem to know exactly how much can go up in one day and a few stops to thread a couple pieces isnt going to make any difference.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I always ran ridged in manufacturing plants because I thought it was the rule for those plants.
I look back today and see jobs that easily could have been EMT.
Frankly I can work well with either method, but as we all know, EMT is much easier.


I mean a forklift is going to destroy ridged as easily as EMT. Not sure why I had this mindset for all those years.
I am glad that I learned how to work with ridged but now question if it was really required? And all the extra work that went into the installs.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

John Valdes said:


> I always ran ridged in manufacturing plants because I thought it was the rule for those plants.
> I look back today and see jobs that easily could have been EMT.
> Frankly I can work well with either method, but as we all know, EMT is much easier.
> 
> ...


EMT is also much easier to demo and replace than rigid when somebody runs into it.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

